# Hi, from Madison, WI :)



## nurse2b (Mar 1, 2013)

I am just starting to research breeding and having mice as pets.

I have had pet rats before, but don't have the space that I used to.

Look forward to learning as much as possible and maybe finding some breeders in my area?

Thanks


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  I am in wausau btw. I can reserve some from my next litter for you if you would like and they would carry the pink eye gene and the angora gene (which is a type of long haired)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! Good luck finding quality mice


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

